# .



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 12, 2017)

That's a good point, I agree.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 12, 2017)

A technique to extend a note its duration by half time.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 12, 2017)

♩.


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 12, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> That's a good point, I agree.


yes he did make a point, agreed.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 12, 2017)

Shouldn't this be in the commercial announcements forum?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 12, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Shouldn't this be in the commercial announcements forum?


----------



## Jaap (Nov 12, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Shouldn't this be in the commercial announcements forum?



He should consider releasing "!" instead of "."


----------



## Tatu (Nov 12, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> ♩.


Teaser level.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 12, 2017)

This isn't funny, period. I don't get the humor. What's the point?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 13, 2017)

Is this the Albion VI hype thread?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 13, 2017)

haha comedians, the lot of you!

I was going to ask for advice on a track but I decided it was crap and threw it out


----------



## Jaap (Nov 13, 2017)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> haha comedians, the lot of you!
> 
> I was going to ask for advice on a track but I decided it was crap and threw it out



You should never do that! Period.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 13, 2017)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> haha comedians, the lot of you!
> 
> I was going to ask for advice on a track but I decided it was crap and threw it out


The danger of that is you might actually get some feedback, which is like sunlight on a vampire's skin for a composer.


----------



## theiss1979 (Dec 13, 2017)

synergy543 said:


> This isn't funny, period. I don't get the humor. What's the point?



The point is the point. Period.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 14, 2017)

Still waiting for the bug fixes...


----------



## Jaap (Dec 14, 2017)

Can we please put a "stop" on this......


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 14, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Still waiting for the bug fixes...


they will not be provided, their is no point in waiting for them.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Dec 14, 2017)

The point that you see no point in the point is the point. I think...


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 14, 2017)

synergy543 said:


> This isn't funny, period. I don't get the humor. What's the point?





theiss1979 said:


> The point is the point. Period.




Can we not talk about periods, please?


----------



## theiss1979 (Dec 14, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Can we not talk about periods, please?



Yes, from my point if view, we should keep this discussion on topic.


----------

